# Natural Balance Recall Due to Salmonella!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

To any users of Natural Balance: there is now a voluntary recall of their dry sweet potato & venison dog food (which is what I am feeding my Lily) as well as several other formulas which are manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods in SC (which I did not know..:angry I am so upset! :crying:
Natural Balance recalls dry dog food due to salmonella

There has been so much controversy and many recalls concerning Diamond Pet Foods the last few years. I will not knowingly feed a food produced at that plant. I'm so disappointed in NB. They should not be using that plant at all and I plan to tell them.:angry:

I need your help with Lily but will address this in a different thread..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of the problems seems to be that one can't tell which foods are produced at that factory?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> One of the problems seems to be that one can't tell which foods are produced at that factory?




You're right about that, Sandi. I had to do some digging. I don't think all of NB foods are made there. Many pet food companies have their food made at that plant, though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's called co-manufacturing. All very scary!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I think it's called co-manufacturing. All very scary!


Ya think?!:HistericalSmiley::angry: Aren't ya glad you home cook? Unfortunately, with 3, that's too much cooking for me.:huh:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you April. Sammie eats NB wet SP & Venison and Chicken. It's not on the NB list. But how do we find out what foods are processed at that plant in SC? He eats Dry Fromm. Gosh, this sucks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yikes! this is getting scary!

Kandis, I wouldn't feed Sammie any NB food at this point if I were you. This recall seems to be growing daily.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, it really is very scary. Several months ago I was feeding Zoe Wellness and had a problems with a really bad smell from the can. I was feeding her Wellness for months so I knew it was bad as soon as I opened it. There never was a recall but they told me to toss it and sent me coupons which I never used. Since then I have been homecooking. I know that with 3 it makes it difficult. It really is not expensive to do at all. Just a little time consuming on the days you prepare it.

I hope Lily is not affected by this.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

From now on I am keeping the package until the food is gone. I do think that it was a precautionary measure by brands we should be able to trust....*should be able to*.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Thank you April. Sammie eats NB wet SP & Venison and Chicken. It's not on the NB list. But how do we find out what foods are processed at that plant in SC? He eats Dry Fromm. Gosh, this sucks!




NB has a phone # and e-mail address on the link I posted. I would contact them directly. My main issue is with Diamond Pet Foods..lots of pet food companies use that plant. If you a do a search, you will see why I do not trust this plant. Glad he can eat Fromm's. They have their own plant.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, it really is very scary. Several months ago I was feeding Zoe Wellness and had a problems with a really bad smell from the can. I was feeding her Wellness for months so I knew it was bad as soon as I opened it. There never was a recall but they told me to toss it and sent me coupons which I never used. Since then I have been homecooking. I know that with 3 it makes it difficult. It really is not expensive to do at all. Just a little time consuming on the days you prepare it.
> 
> I hope Lily is not affected by this.


Thanks, Barbara. Her batch is fine.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> From now on I am keeping the package until the food is gone. I do think that it was a precautionary measure by brands we should be able to trust....*should be able to*.




It is voluntary, as I said, and that's good. What I have a problem with is where the NB is being made. IMHO, Diamond Pet Foods is one of the worst pet food plants in the U.S. My bag is okay and I plan to finish it, too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> NB has a phone # and e-mail address on the link I posted. I would contact them directly. My main issue is with Diamond Pet Foods..lots of pet food companies use that plant. If you a do a search, you will see why I do not trust this plant. Glad he can eat Fromm's. They have their own plant.



Thanks April, I looked on the packaging for all his foods/treats after reading your post. I wonder if the address on the bag is the plant location or the company headquarters? Could not find where the WET NB came from. He gets a tablespoon in the am (helps stools). Anyway the Fromm looks like it is a home base operation like you said. I just bought 2 cases of WET,*&%$ it. :angry: I don't think they will refund it if it's not on the list, but like Marj said it could be there tomorrow. But he is gonna wait for his spoon of wet EVERY am. What are you going to feed Lilly?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Yikes! this is getting scary!
> 
> Kandis, I wouldn't feed Sammie any NB food at this point if I were you. This recall seems to be growing daily.



I just bought 2 cases Marj. Shoot! I am afraid it might appear on list, and I can't tell where it came from. He loves his wee spoon of wet every morning. just sits by the the stove waiting for it. :wub: Then eats his Fromm after.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear SM family, I'm sorry if I scared anyone. Recalls are not a bad thing, necessarily. I am not telling anyone what to feed. I have always thought NB was a good, premium food. The problem I have is where the food is being made. Do a search on Diamond Pet Foods, Gaston, SC.. if you have questions about NB, please contact them through the link I gave you..big hugs.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, April I really appreciated your post. I want to make sure his food is not processed at that plant. thanks again! I'm having a hard time though. I will call NB directly.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Dear SM family, I'm sorry if I scared anyone. Recalls are not a bad thing, necessarily. I am not telling anyone what to feed. I have always thought NB was a good, premium food. The problem I have is where the food is being made. Do a search on Diamond Pet Foods, Gaston, SC.. if you have questions about NB, please contact them through the link I gave you..big hugs.:wub:


Thanks again for the info April. I learned quite a bit today. All NB Wet formulas, and all treats are made in a plant in Utah. She said they test the dry that was made in NC forSalmonella themselves before shipping to stores. I guess they get it back, and ship it out ?? They had to pull the dry foods anyway since the FDA had issues with NC plant. But said they have no reports yet of sickness with the NB.

Just thought I'd share my conversation with NB.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Natural Balance anyway. Has controversial ingredients and doesn't seem as high quality as a lot of other foods.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks again for the info April. I learned quite a bit today. All NB Wet formulas, and all treats are made in a plant in Utah. She said they test the dry that was made in NC forSalmonella themselves before shipping to stores. I guess they get it back, and ship it out ?? They had to pull the dry foods anyway since the FDA had issues with NC plant. But said they have no reports yet of sickness with the NB.
> 
> Just thought I'd share my conversation with NB.




Oh, thanks for telling me!! At least my Lily can eat the wet venison & sw potato.:chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Oh, thanks for telling me!! At least my Lily can eat the wet venison & sw potato.:chili:



Me too!!!!!!!!!!!! I was real happy about it. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm not a fan of Natural Balance anyway. Has controversial ingredients and doesn't seem as high quality as a lot of other foods.



I feel the same way about alot of them. But with allergies and needing a lower protein source, NB was best low protien I could find for the little bit of wet he gets with his Fromm dry. So many of the better ones have the high proteins.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis, you said NC & I had heard before the SCarolina plant---do you know which is correct?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I copied this & it might help some of you decide if your food is good:
The below Diamond Pet Dry Dog Food Brands - To determine if what you have is
affected, you should check the production codes on the back of bags that
have a number "2" or a "3" in the 9th or 10th digit and an "X" in the 11th digit.
The best-before dates for the recalled brands are December 9, 2012 through
April 7, 2013. Please note- not all Diamond brands were produced on the affected plant manufacturing lines. Phillips receives products from numerous Diamond plants.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, you said NC & I had heard before the SCarolina plant---do you know which is correct?



*YOUR RIGHT *Sandi, it's the South Carolina plant in April's post. sorry all! :blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I copied this & it might help some of you decide if your food is good:
> The below Diamond Pet Dry Dog Food Brands - To determine if what you have is
> affected, you should check the production codes on the back of bags that
> have a number "2" or a "3" in the 9th or 10th digit and an "X" in the 11th digit.
> ...



Thanks Sandi.....your so sweet!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good grief, I feed Natural Balance! And I'm just leaving for the weekend!! :w00t:

I'll check the info on my package on Monday when I get back. The bag is half gone and everyone seems ok......:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We feed Bella the NB Limited Lamb & Brown Rice (5 lb bag). Fortunately her bags date doesn't fall in the time frame, but it certainly does not build confidence in the facility conditions! Ugggh.


----------

